# Ορολογία μπέιζμπολ



## gstam (Oct 28, 2010)

Χαιρετώ και πάλι. Έχει κανείς υπόψη του κάποια καλή πηγή για όρους του μπέιζμπολ; Με ενδιαφέρουν συγκεκριμένα όροι, όπως τα run, home run κλπ. Βάζω ενδεικτικά αποσπάσματα.

In the first game he had three hits, driving in two runs and scoring a third. In the second game he scored the go-ahead run, and made a spectacular catch in the outfield.

He joined the pennant-contending St. Louis team in 1945 after a stellar year in the minors, where he batted .333 and hit 6 home runs.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2010)

Έχουμε τα ολυμπιακά γλωσσάρια, μια και το μπέιζμπολ είναι ολυμπιακό άθλημα. Τώρα πρέπει να θυμηθώ πού τα έχουμε.
Αντιγράφω από τα φυλαγμένα στον υπολογιστή μου:
run ή home run = χόουμ ραν
hit = χτύπημα
outfield = εξωτερικός χώρος (του γηπέδου)
catch = υποδοχή/ λήψη μπάλας/ πιάσιμο


----------



## Bella (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.lexique-jo.org/2004/lexique.cfm?rubrique=BASE


----------



## gstam (Oct 28, 2010)

Όπως πάντα, άμεσοι(-ες) και άψογοι (-ες). Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2011)

O ΟΠΑΠ έχει βάλει από τις 15 Ιουλίου αγώνες μπέιζμπολ στο κουπόνι του στοιχήματος, οπότε με την ευκαιρία τρέχει και έντυπες διαφημίσεις οι οποίες μπορούν να αποτελέσουν πηγή για τη σχετική ορολογία. Καταγράφω λοιπόν ό,τι βρήκα:

runs = πόντοι
innings = γύροι
pitcher = ρίπτης
batter = μπάτερ
catcher = υποδοχέας
home plate = αρχική βάση
second base = 2η βάση
third base = 3η βάση
strike zone = ζώνη χτυπήματος
bat = ρόπαλο
world series = μεγάλος τελικός
wild card = (πρόκριση) μέσω επιλογής
best of seven = (ανάδειξη) στις τέσσερις νίκες
Τα σχετικά αφιερώματα του ΟΠΑΠ:
1. http://www.opap.gr/web/guest/baseball
2. http://www.opap.gr/el/c/document_li...fe5-4543-4464-b57c-0ccc18ae8c21&groupId=10157


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2011)

Καλά είναι. Αν και ο _catcher_ (_κάτσερ_ στην Ολυμπιακή ορολογία) θα μπορούσε να είναι _δέκτης_ αντί για _υποδοχέας_. Ίσως το πρόβλημα το έχω από τους _receptors_...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2011)

Οπότε ξεχνάμε τους κατσέρ; Του κατς (catch-as-catch-can); :twit:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2011)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι προτιμώ την ολυμπιακή ορολογία για τον pitcher και τον catcher. Δεν με πείθει ο ΟΠΑΠ ότι ξαφνικά πρέπει να αρχίσω να λέω ρίπτης και υποδοχέας, δεδομένου ότι για τον μπάτερ ο μεταφραστής τους δεν μπόρεσε να επινοήσει ελληνικό όρο και έκανε την παραχώρηση να τον αφήσει στα αγγλικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Κουλαμάρες. Για τις οποίες δεν φταίει η γλώσσα, φταίμε εμείς. Τι θα πει υποδοχέας; Εδώ δεν έχουμε πει υποδοχέα τον υπάλληλο της υποδοχής, που στο κάτω κάτω αυτός υποδέχεται, και τον λέμε ρεσεψιονίστ και ρεσεψιονίστα. Υποδέχεται ο παίκτης την μπάλα; 

Έχουμε έναν παίκτη που ρίχνει την μπάλα, έναν παίκτη που τη χτυπά και έναν που την πιάνει. Ο Κριαράς λέει να αγαπάμε τις αναφορικές, άλλοι βολεύονται με αρχαίες μετοχές (ο ρίπτων) και άλλοι θα θέλανε να δούνε καινούργιες λέξεις: ο ρίχτης, ο χτυπητής, ο πιάστης. Και άλλοι σού λένε: Άσε καλύτερα, το ξένο που βοηθάει και στις περιγραφές και το ξέρουν ήδη όλοι: πίτσερ, μπάτερ, κάτσερ. Ψεκάστε, σκουπίστε, τελειώσατε.

(Οι κατσέρ είναι από το γαλλικό catcheur. Εμείς θα ανεβάσουμε τους τόνους για να ανάβουν τα αίματα.)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> (Οι κατσέρ είναι από το γαλλικό catcheur. Εμείς θα ανεβάσουμε τους τόνους για να ανάβουν τα αίματα.)


(Μήπως τότε κι οι πιτσέρ είναι από το pizzeur; Έτσι για να 'χουμε κάτι να μασουλάμε όσο βλέπουμε τους αγώνες.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2011)

Μα λένε καν οι Γάλλοι catcheur γι' αυτούς τους παλαιστές ή είναι άλλη μία περίπτωση των κατά Ζάζουλα αθλητικών σχηματισμών σε -έρ;


----------



## Earion (Dec 17, 2014)

*Αμερική β΄*
​
Οι Ευρωπαίοι δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι βρίσκουν οι Αμερικανοί στο μπαίηζ-μπωλ. Οι Αμερικανοί δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι βρίσκουν οι Ευρωπαίοι στα άλλα σπορ. Εδώ και μερικές ημέρες, ένας Αμερικανός συνταγματάρχης θέλησε να γεφυρώσει το χάσμα και κάλεσε δυο Ιταλούς δημοσιογράφους, δυο Τούρκους, έναν Άγγλο και έναν Έλληνα για να παρακολουθήσουν το ματς μπαίηζ-μπωλ μεταξύ των «Καρδιναλίων» του Σαιν Λιούις και των «Γερουσιαστών» της Ουάσινγκτων.
Ο συνταγματάρχης κάθησε στη μέση και άρχισε να εξηγεί τα μυστικά του παιχνιδιού.
— Το μπαίηζ-μπωλ είναι πολύ απλό και ευχάριστο παιχνίδι, είπε. «Αν το καταλάβετε, θα σας αρέσει τόσο, ώστε θα θέλετε να μείνετε για πάντα στην Αμερική.
— Τότε να μη το καταλάβουμε, καλύτερα, είπε ο Άγγλος συνάδελφος και ετοιμάστηκε να φύγει.
— Κάθησε κάτω, Γκόντφρεϋ, είπε αυστηρά ο συνταγματάρχης. Έτσι _κι _αλλιώς εσύ δεν έχεις φόβο, γιατί δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβεις τίποτε.
Το γήπεδο είχε γεμίσει κόσμο που έπινε κόκα-κόλα και χτυπούσε ανυπόμονα με τις γροθιές του και τα πόδια του, τα ξύλινα καθίσματα, ενώ το μεγάφωνο μετέδιδε τον ύμνο των «Γερουσιαστών».
— Σε λίγο θα αρχίσει το παιχνίδι, είπε ο συνταγματάρχης. Αυτός εκεί που βλέπετε με το μπαστούνι είναι ο μπάτερ. Προσπαθεί να χτυπήσει τη μπάλα που θα ρίξει ο πίτσερ, πριν την πιάσει ο κάτσερ.
— Ποιος είναι ο πίτσερ και ποιος ο κάτσερ; ρώτησε ο Αλπαρασλάν.
Ο Αλπαρασλάν ήταν ένας από τους δυο Τούρκους συναδέλφους.
Ο συνταγματάρχης έσκυψε να δει, γιατί το κεφάλι του Αλπαρασλάν του έκρυβε το μισό περίπου γήπεδο.
— Ο πίτσερ είναι αυτός στην άκρη που ρίχνει τη μπάλα, είπε μετά. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να είσαι πίτσερ.
— Δεν βλέπω τίποτε το δύσκολο, είπε ο Γκόντφρεϋ. Έχει μια μπάλα στα χέρια του και την πετά στην τύχη. Αυτό εμείς το παίζαμε στο νηπιαγωγείο, όταν δεν είχαμε να κάνουμε κάτι καλύτερο.
— Παιδί μου, είπε ο συνταγματάρχης, που είχε αρχίσει να ερεθίζεται, πρόσεξε πρώτα και μετά βγάζεις τα συμπεράσματά σου. Αν είναι τόσο εύκολο, γιατί νομίζεις ότι μαζεύεται τόσος κόσμος;
Το παιχνίδι άρχισε. Ένας «Γερουσιαστής» χτύπησε τη μπάλα με το ξύλο και άρχισε να τρέχει καταδιωκόμενος κατά πόδας από έναν Καρδινάλιο, που τελικά έκανε ένα απελπισμένο πήδημα και τον συνέλαβε. Το πλήθος μούγκρισε θυμωμένο. Η ιστορία αυτή επαναλήφθηκε αρκετές φορές.
— Οι «Καρδινάλιοι» είναι ορμητικότεροι, αλλά οι «Γερουσιαστές» παίζουν με περισσότερο μυαλό, εξήγησε ο συνταγματάρχης.
Ο ήλιος έκαιγε κι η συντροφιά παρακολουθούσε το παιχνίδι αποβλακωμένη. Πέρασε μία ώρα χωρίς να συμβεί τίποτε το αξιοπρόσεκτο. Κανείς δεν είχε καταλάβει τίποτε, αλλά ο Αλπαρασλάν το έδειχνε περισσότερο από όλους.
— Ο μπάτερ ποιος είναι; ρώτησε ξαφνικά.
Κάποιος τον σκούντησε με τον αγκώνα του, να μην κάνει ανόητες ερωτήσεις, αλλά ο Αλπαρασλάν επέμενε:
— Ο μπάτερ είναι με το μέρος του κάτσερ ή του πίτσερ;
Ο συνταγματάρχης έβγαλε το μαντίλι του και σκούπισε τον ιδρώτα του.
— Παιδί μου, Αλπαρασλάν, είπε, μερικές φορές με κάνεις και τα χάνω. Δεν κατάλαβες λοιπόν λέξη απ’ όσα είπα;
— Λέξη, παραδέχτηκε ο Αλπαρασλάν.
Ο Γκόντφρεϋ, που νόμιζε ότι είχε καταλάβει περισσότερα, έκανε μια προσπάθεια για να σώσει το γόητρο τα συντροφιάς στα μάτια του συνταγματάρχη.
— Ο κάτσερ και ο πίτσερ είναι στην ίδια ομάδα, είπε, και προσπαθούν να ξεγελάσουν τον μπάτερ.
— Για το Θεό, σταματήστε, βόγκηξε ο συνταγματάρχης.
Ο Αλπαρασλάν ψιθύρισε θυμωμένος:
— Κάτσερ, πίτσερ, μπάτερ. Τι μπερδεμένα ονόματα είναι αυτά; Ούτε κατάλαβα, ούτε θέλω να καταλάβω τίποτε.
— Καλύτερα, είπε ο συνταγματάρχης και σηκώθηκε. Αυτές οι πρωτοβουλίες θα μας καταστρέψουν εμάς τους Αμερικανούς. Πήγα να σας μάθω μπαίηζ-μπωλ και μου φαίνεται ότι κοντεύω να ξεχάσω κι αυτά που ήξερα.

— Γιατί σηκωθήκατε; τον ρώτησε ο Γκόντφρεϋ, που ήθελε να τον πείσει ότι μόνον αυτός είχε χωνέψει το μπαίηζ-μπωλ. Τώρα είναι το πιο κρίσιμο σημείο. Δεν θα περιμένουμε να τελειώσει το ματς;
Ο συνταγματάρχης γύρισε και τον κοίταξε θλιμμένα.
— Παιδί μου, Γκόντφρεϋ, είπε αργά, το ματς τελείωσε εδώ και τρία λεπτά. 

του Φρέντυ Γερμανού, από τη συλλογή _Με συγχωρείτε, λάθος!_ (Εκδόσεις Γαλαξία, 1964, σ. 181-183).

_Σημ. Έχω προσαρμόσει την ορθογραφία στη σημερινή, με δύο εξαιρέσεις: το τοπωνύμιο _Ουάσιγκτ*ω*ν_, για να δουν οι νεότεροι ορθογραφικές συμβάσεις που εξακολουθούσαν να ισχύουν μέχρι τη δεκαετία του ''60 (και να αισθανθούν λίγη από την αύρα της), και τη λέξη _μπάιηζ-μπωλ_, με τη λανθάνουσα ελπίδα να πυροδοτήσω μια συζήτηση για το πώς πρέπει να γράφεται._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2014)

Ωραίο το κομμάτι του Φρέντυ για το μπέιζμπολ! :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2014)

Πολύ ακριβές για το πόσο παθιάζονται οι Αμερικανοί με το μπέιζμπολ και για το πόσο ακατανόητο είναι αυτό για τους Ευρωπαίους· δεν θυμάμαι πια πόσες φορές έχουν επιχειρήσει φίλοι μου να μου εξηγήσουν το γιατί αυτός ο κολοφώνας βαρεμάρας είναι η επιτομή της αθλητικότητας... Εντωμεταξύ επειδή σχεδόν όλοι οι Αμερικανοί συγγραφείς που έχω κατά καιρούς μεταφράσει χρησιμοποιούν σε εμετικό βαθμό πολλά παραδείγματα απ' το μπέιζμπολ, έχω προσπαθήσει να διαβάσω όλους τους κανόνες του έτσι ώστε να μεταφράζω σωστά — και δεν έχω καταλάβει, έπειτα από τόσα χρόνια και τόση προσπάθεια, απολύτως τίποτα· ίσως να υπήρχε κάνα μπεϊζμπολικό βακτήριο πάνω στο Μέιφλαουερ κι εμείς να έχουμε ανοσία σ' αυτό.

Πάντως απ' τις πρώτες γραμμές του κειμένου, ο δικός μου προβληματισμός ήταν για το αν επρόκειτο για στατιωτικό συνταγματάρχη ή για τον συνήθη τιμητικό τίτλο του Νότου: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colonel_(title)#United_States


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι ο βασικός λόγος που παθιάζονται οι Αμερικανοί με το μπέιζμπολ δεν βρίσκεται στο άθλημα καθαυτό αλλά στις κοινωνικές του συμπαραδηλώσεις. Είναι περισσότερο παιχνίδι της αλάνας παρά άθλημα, πιο κοντινό με την αμπάριζα παρά με τα γνωστά (και λιγότερο γνωστά) ομαδικά αθλήματα. Έχει την αίσθηση της ομαδικότητας ενώ είναι στην πραγματικότητα ατομικό άθλημα και, επομένως, ταιριάζει με την αμερικανική εξύμνηση της ατομικότητας. Πολύ περισσότερο, όμως, έχει ενταχθεί στην αμερικανική αστική κουλτούρα ως ένας κατεξοχήν τρόπος κοινής δραστηριότητας πατέρα-γιου.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2014)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, Δόκτωρ· αλλά και πάλι οι κανόνες του παραμένουν ακατανόητοι. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα λένε καν οι Γάλλοι catcheur γι' αυτούς τους παλαιστές ή είναι άλλη μία περίπτωση των κατά Ζάζουλα αθλητικών σχηματισμών σε -έρ;



Ναι, λένε. Ορίστε και η απόδειξη (από τη βικιπεντιά):

Richard Morgan Fleihr (né le 25 février 1949 à Memphis), plus connu sous le pseudonyme de Ric Flair, est un catcheur américain.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 17, 2014)

Κακώς έβαλε Άγγλο δημοσιογράφο ο Φρέντυ - κάποιος που είναι εξοικειωμένος με το κρίκετ πιθανότατα θα καταλάβει αρκετά εύκολα τους κανόνες του μπέιζμπολ!


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2014)

Earion said:


> _Σημ. Έχω προσαρμόσει την ορθογραφία στη σημερινή, με δύο εξαιρέσεις: το τοπωνύμιο _Ουάσιγκτ*ω*ν_, για να δουν οι νεότεροι ορθογραφικές συμβάσεις που εξακολουθούσαν να ισχύουν μέχρι τη δεκαετία του ''60 (και να αισθανθούν λίγη από την αύρα της), και τη λέξη _μπάιηζ-μπωλ_, με τη λανθάνουσα ελπίδα να πυροδοτήσω μια συζήτηση για το πώς πρέπει να γράφεται._



Το _μπέιζμπολ_ δεν αλλάζει πια στο _μπέισμπολ_ που νομίζω ότι θα ήθελες.

Όσο για την _Ουάσιγκτ*ω*ν_, κάποτε ήταν η Βάσιγκτων (της Βασιγκτώνος, την Βασιγκτώνα). Μια χαρά. Θα την είχαμε εκδημοτικίσει σε Βασιγκτώνα, της Βασιγκτώνας, όπως κάναμε με τη Βραυρώνα. Αλλά, όταν είναι άκλιτο και απλά μεταγραμμένο χωρίς να περνά στο ελληνικό κλιτικό σύστημα, δεν μπορεί να θέλει και κατάληξη σε -_ων_ για το αγγλικό Washington. Έτσι δεν είναι;

Οπότε η γενική «της Ουάσινγκτων» είναι σκέτο χάλι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2014)

H γενική «Ουασινγκτώνος» (σπάν. «Ουασινγκτώνος») χρησιμοποιείται κι ας μην είναι Βασιγκτώνος, δεν ήταν το Βασ-(Βας-Βας) το πρόβλημα. Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ντιστρεψιμότητας&p=22707&viewfull=1#post22707


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2014)

Το Β- το ανέφερα για να πάω ακόμα πιο παλιά (και για να βάλω και τη Βραυρώνα στη συζήτηση  ). Η γενική «της Ουασιγκτώνος» έχει λογική. Η γενική «της Ουάσιγκτων» δεν έχει.


----------



## Earion (Dec 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το _μπέιζμπολ_ δεν αλλάζει πια στο _μπέισμπολ_ που νομίζω ότι θα ήθελες.



Αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα. Έτσι δεν είναι η προφορά;

*ˈbeɪsbɔːl* (Oxford Learner's Dictionaries)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2014)

Εξαρτάται απ' το αν κάνουν ντουζ ή ντους στα αποδυτήρια. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2014)

Earion said:


> Αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα. Έτσι δεν είναι η προφορά;
> 
> *ˈbeɪsbɔːl* (Oxford Learner's Dictionaries)



Έτσι είναι, αλλά πώς νομίζεις ότι θα διαβάζαμε το δικό μας «σμπ»; 

(Κάνουμε ντους στη(ν) ντουζιέρα.) (Ξανά  )


----------



## Earion (Dec 17, 2014)

Εάν θέλουμε να διαβάσουμε |zb| (που είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά μας) τότε ένας λόγος παραπάνω να γράψουμε --σμπ-.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Feb 20, 2017)

*touchdown*
_Α seven-run difference, derived from six points for a touchdown in plus the extra point in American football. For example, a team up 10-3 is said to be "up by a touchdown". Obviously this term is only used in exceptionally high scoring games._

από https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossary_of_baseball_(T)

Έχετε καμιά καλή πρόταση; Διαφορά επτά τερμάτων; Επτά γκολ διαφορά; Ή είναι αδόκιμο να μιλάμε για γκολ μιας και ο αμερικανικός όρος είναι "run"; Αλλά και τι να πούμε; Επτά τρεχάλες διαφορά;

Επίσης, γνωρίζει κανείς αν το "I am / you are / he is _open_" σημαίνει απλώς "ξεμαρκάριστος" ή αν έχει κάποιο πιο ιδιαίτερο νόημα στην μπεϊζμπολική ορολογία;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 20, 2017)

Λογικά, θα μιλούσαμε για _πόντους_ - έτσι δεν είναι; «Διαφορά επτά πόντων, ή όσο ένα τέρμα [με τον επιπλέον πόντο] στο αμερικανικό ποδόσφαιρο».


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> Λογικά, θα μιλούσαμε για _πόντους_ - έτσι δεν είναι; «Διαφορά επτά πόντων, ή όσο ένα τέρμα [με τον επιπλέον πόντο] στο αμερικανικό ποδόσφαιρο».



+1. Γιατί δεν έχει γκολ στο μπέιζμπολ —με τη σημασία του _γκολ_, μόνο του goal, του στόχου, του σκοπού. Κανονικά, ούτε τέρματα έχει με τη σημασία που δίνουμε στο _τέρμα_ στο ποδόσφαιρο (το δίχτυ και τα δοκάρια που ορίζουν καθεμιά από τις δύο πλευρές του αγωνιστικού χώρου ενός ποδοσφαιρικού γηπέδου), αλλά αυτό τρώγεται με τη σημασία του τελικού σκοπού που πρέπει να επιτευχθεί. Πιο πολύ _γύρος _είναι το home run, αφού ο παίχτης πρέπει να κάνει τον γύρο των βάσεων για να το πετύχει.

Όσο για το open, θα απέφευγα το μαρκάρισμα, αφού δεν ξέρω να υπάρχει μαρκάρισμα στο μπέιζμπολ. Υποθέτοντας από τη σύνταξη (I am / you are / he is) ότι το open αναφέρεται σε παίκτη και όχι σε βάση (open base - a base with no runner on it), μάλλον στον _ελεύθερο _θα πήγαινα. Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος που ξέρει καλύτερα, γιατί δεν είμαι δα και φαν, ούτε ειδικός.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 20, 2017)

Για το «open», μήπως μπορούμε να δούμε ολόκληρη την πρόταση; Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι μπορεί να σημαίνει, αφού στο μπέιζμπολ δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να «καλύψεις» ή να μαρκάρεις τους παίκτες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 27, 2017)

Bella said:


> http://www.lexique-jo.org/2004/lexique.cfm?rubrique=BASE


Καλημέρα! Το παραπάνω λινκ δεν δουλεύει, όπως μάλλον ξέρετε. Τσέκαρα στα Γλωσσάρια μας, αλλά ούτε στο Games, Sports ούτε στο Glossaries of the Summer Olympic Games βρήκα κάτι (τα λινκ εκεί δεν δουλεύουν πια). Βρήκα *αυτό εδώ*, αλλά δεν με κάλυψε. Έχουμε κάποια άλλη πηγή για μπέιζμπολ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2017)

Κάπου τα έχω αποθηκευμένα, ξεκίνησα να τα ανεβάζω εδώ, ξεφούσκωσα στα δύο αθλήματα. Θα κοιτάξω αργότερα σε παλιό υπολογιστή μήπως τα βρω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 27, 2017)

Εγώ προς το παρόν βολεύτηκα, πάντως, με αυτοσχεδιασμούς (δεν χρειάζομαι ακρίβεια). Κάν' το για τις επόμενες γενιές.


----------



## elsieg18 (Apr 6, 2020)

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε πού θα βρω ολοκληρο το λεξικό? Θέλω όρους όπως left field, plate, liner. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2020)

elsieg18 said:


> Μπορείτε να μου πείτε πού θα βρω ολοκληρο το λεξικό? Θέλω όρους όπως left field, plate, liner. Ευχαριστώ.



Είχα αποθηκεύσει το ολυμπιακό γλωσσάρι για το μπέιζμπολ (και το σόφτμπολ) τότε που κυκλοφορούσε και βρίσκω εκεί τα εξής:

plate = βάση
home base, home plate = κύρια βάση
pitcher's plate; pitcher's rubber = βάση του πίτσερ
rubber (plate) = βάση του πίτσερ
plate umpire = Α΄διαιτητής κύριας βάσης
total at plate = συνολικός αριθμός εμφανίσεων στην αρχική βάση
crowding the plate = κίνηση του πίτσερ στη βάση του

left field = αριστερό εξωτερικό γήπεδο
left field foul line = γραμμή τρίτης βάσης

Το liner δεν υπάρχει στο γλωσσάρι, αλλά το line αποδίδεται εκεί ως «γραμμή» (σχεδόν παντού, εκτός από μερικούς σύνθετους και περίπλοκους όρους).

Ορίστε και ολόκληρη η σελίδα με εκείνο το επίσημο γαλλοαγγλοελληνικό γλωσσάρι σε μορφή pdf: View attachment Athènes 2004 _ Lexique Officiel_Baseball.pdf

Και καλώς ήρθες. :)


----------

